# internet connection really slow. please help!



## kidxsai (Mar 2, 2003)

heres the deal

my bro has a pc running win xp and i have a mac g4 400 os 9.1 and _we share a cable connection. i dont know how he setup the network but all he did was throw me up a cable and i just plugged it into my ethernet hole changed my tcp/ip to ethernet>dhcp and my internet was fast. ok this was a year ago and i didnt have no problems until this past month where my internet connection is really slow. its not just my browser because my aim is slow and my aol doesnt even connect. but his computer is still fast. now hes hasnt been around for me to ask him but in his room he has a cable modem and i think thats connected to the ethernet hub and my cable line is coming from that to my comp. i tried everything. trashed my tcp/ip prefs, unplugged the cable modem, even reformatted. sometimes i would just switch my cable line and put it into the other ethernet hole in the hub and restart and i would get fast internet for like 5 minutes then it gets really slow again. the only other time i would get fast internet is sometimes when my bro comes home and uses his comp but that will only last a few minutes. ahhh this is really fustrating. i dont think its the cable signal because my bro gets fast internet. i dont thinks its soemthing to do with a corrupt tcp/ip because i formatted and same problem. i dont think its my bros comp settings because he told me he hasnt chnaged anything. maybe its my ethernet card or something? but then it was working for over a year so how can it be my ethenet card. does anyone know what else i can try. i have asked so many ppl posted on many forums and no one knows. i know my writing is bad but i hope you understand my problem.

heres my network info if it helps

Network overview
Ethernet built-in ____Link: ____up ____Speed: ____100 Mbps ____Duplex: ____full ____
Modem
_________Name: ____Power Mac G4 (AGP graphics) Internal 56K
_________Protocol: ____V.90
_________Version: ____V2.200-V90
_________Status: ____Information gathered.
Open Transport
____Installed: ____Yes
____Active: ____Yes
____Version: ____2.6
AppleTalk
_________Installed: ____Yes
_________Active: ____Yes
_________Version: ____60
_________File sharing: ____is off
_________Default AppleTalk zone: ____Not available
_________Active network port(s): ____Ethernet built-in
_________This network: ____65280
_________This node: ____128
_________Router: ____<not available>
_________Hardware Address: ____00.30.65.4E.B4.B6
TCP/IP
_________Installed: ____Yes
_________Active: ____Yes
_________Version: ____2.6
_________Personal Web Sharing: ____is off
_________Netmask: ____
_________IP address: ____
_________Default gateway address: ____
_________Domain: ____
_________Name server address: ____ 

(left out my ip address and netmask etc just in case someone can hack into my comp haha)


----------



## kidxsai (Mar 2, 2003)

ok so i reformatted once again. same problem persists. i also dialed up using my internal modem and although remote access said i was connected at 45333bps it was still very slow. even for dial up. so now im thinking maybe it has nothing to do with the ethernet or the cable or the network. _cause i just tried connectiing via dialup and it is very slow. i used dialup before i got my cable and i know it wasnt this slow. took me about a minute to load this page after i clicked the post reply button. so err maybe its something wrong with my computer.

update: ok this is really weird because now its going fast or how it should be going on dialup. but this is just glimpse. a tease. then its back to the sluggish laggin slow speeds. just like with my cable connection.


----------



## apmeyer (Dec 31, 2004)

It's been this way for about a month now.

I just formatted my drive tonight and reinstalled OSX. Still, the same thing happens. My internet acts slow. The funny thing is, when I do a connection speed test online, it tells me the connection speed is great.

I have other systems on my network and they are all running great. It's just my Mac that all the sudden slowed down.

Downloads still come through at high speed, but pages hang forever before they actually display, and itunes hangs forever before it accesses the music store or retrieves CD information for compact discs.

It's maddening! And, I am not sure when else to try. I didn't do anything differend that should have caused this to happen.


----------



## apmeyer (Dec 31, 2004)

I simply rest my modem and router by unplugging them, waiting about a minute, and plugging them back in. Now, the speed is back to normal. I should have tried that earlier, I feel a little dumb for not doing so.

The wierd thing is that the other systems on my network were not affected before resetting those devices. They have continued to run and normal, high speed.

Ask your bro to "reset" those devices by unplugging them (waiting) then plugging them back in.

Good luck!


----------



## Lekid (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi guys,
            you have the exact same problem as mine. I've been living with this problem for almost 3 years now. I constantly have to restart the rooter every time my internet connexion gets slow. It's a real pain. I share the connection with a PC and it has the modem and the rooter in the room. Sometimes the PC will loose speed most most of the time, it's me. Today, it's the worst. We've been told by our internet service provider to unplug every thing (modem/rooter) for about 2 mintues and turn off both computer when just restarting the rooter wouldn't give much. It usally worked and lasted for a "long" period of time (a day), but today I just did it again and the connetion is still as bad as it was. Long time for pages to open, downloads are still fast but still, you wait up to 15 sec. for a page to open when you have cable access. It's hell, always have to go to my roomate's room to restart... espacially at night, it's very bad. So, if anyone has an idea... Let us know! 

Cheers. 

LeKiD


----------



## Diabolo77 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi

I've had this problem and have struggled to find a solution. But there is one!!! That's the good news. 

I'm running a Macbook 2.33Gz Intel twin core. 

In every other respect it is fine and fast. It's connected to the internet wirelessly and sometimes cable. 

About three months ago it started to get very, very slow connecting. It seemed to 'pause' when you wanted to connect to a new site, then it downloaded the information OK. And so if you wanted to download say a video, once you were there, it was mostly fine.

I checked for trojan horse. Nope. I checked for bugs in general. All was well. Also ran Disk Warrior. Everything was fine it said. 

Then some guy on a site like this one clouded the issue when he said that Apple had changed their connection protocol(??? after 10.5.4) and gone from the old IPv4 to the new IPv6. 

Dunno what all this was about but switching service providers did not effect a cure. I think what the OSX techie meant was that some service providers are a bit lax in switching to the new IPv6. There are some 'cures' for this if that is the problem but I didn't understand them!!!

Looking back 'the 'problem' seemed to occur when after I had upgraded from OS10.5.4 to OS 10 5.5/6

In desperation I reinstalled in 'archive' mode (this is important) OS 10.5 from the original disk again.Then the 'updates' immediately afterwards

All was suddenly well!!!! Back to normal again!!! 

It worked for me. It might work for you. It was quite painless too!


----------



## MikeBruce7 (Feb 27, 2009)

kidxsai said:


> heres the deal
> 
> my bro has a pc running win xp and i have a mac g4 400 os 9.1 and _we share a cable connection. i dont know how he setup the network but all he did was throw me up a cable and i just plugged it into my ethernet hole changed my tcp/ip to ethernet>dhcp and my internet was fast. ok this was a year ago and i didnt have no problems until this past month where my internet connection is really slow. its not just my browser because my aim is slow and my aol doesnt even connect. but his computer is still fast. now hes hasnt been around for me to ask him but in his room he has a cable modem and i think thats connected to the ethernet hub and my cable line is coming from that to my comp. i tried everything. trashed my tcp/ip prefs, unplugged the cable modem, even reformatted. sometimes i would just switch my cable line and put it into the other ethernet hole in the hub and restart and i would get fast internet for like 5 minutes then it gets really slow again. the only other time i would get fast internet is sometimes when my bro comes home and uses his comp but that will only last a few minutes. ahhh this is really fustrating. i dont think its the cable signal because my bro gets fast internet. i dont thinks its soemthing to do with a corrupt tcp/ip because i formatted and same problem. i dont think its my bros comp settings because he told me he hasnt chnaged anything. maybe its my ethernet card or something? but then it was working for over a year so how can it be my ethenet card. does anyone know what else i can try. i have asked so many ppl posted on many forums and no one knows. i know my writing is bad but i hope you understand my problem.
> 
> ...


step:1
Please unplugged your internet cable & unplugged modem and then unplugged router.
and then plugged all of them.

step:2

Go to strat >> run >> type in

devmgmt.msc

click on ok.

On the devise manger window click on Network Adaptors

Right click and remove the adaptor.



Step - 3

Got to network connections in control pannel

Right click on Lan Connection ..Select disable.


----------

